# Criar DVD do Gentoo

## mfdzerohour

Boa tarde, estou precisando de informações de como criar um livedvd do Gentoo, não encontrei informações de como proceder, configurei o mesmo de modo a ser um Gentoo X64_32 bits, realizei a configuração pelo easygentoo, até o momento ele está muito bom, em um primeiro momento gostaria de criar um stage, ou mesmo um livedvd do gentoo se fosse possivel criar um DVD de instação do gentoo até a linha de comando seria interessante e se prossidel gostaria de disponibilizar o mesmo para a comunidade, se alguém tiver informações que possam me ajudar agradeço.

Marcelo F. Duarte

Paranaíba-MS - Brasil

----------

## prolog-in

 *mfdzerohour wrote:*   

> Boa tarde, estou precisando de informações de como criar um livedvd do Gentoo, não encontrei informações de como proceder, configurei o mesmo de modo a ser um Gentoo X64_32 bits, realizei a configuração pelo easygentoo, até o momento ele está muito bom, em um primeiro momento gostaria de criar um stage, ou mesmo um livedvd do gentoo se fosse possivel criar um DVD de instação do gentoo até a linha de comando seria interessante e se prossidel gostaria de disponibilizar o mesmo para a comunidade, se alguém tiver informações que possam me ajudar agradeço.
> 
> Marcelo F. Duarte
> 
> Paranaíba-MS - Brasil

 

Baixa a ISO de acordo com sua arquitetura.

https://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo//releases/amd64/20160704/

Depois é só gravar no meio de preferência.

----------

